# My biggest bass I have caught and will ever catch



## TaylorH270 (Jun 16, 2008)

Caught this hoss at a private lake in Haralson county, he weighed in at 14.2 lbs. One of the best days i have ever had on the water!!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 16, 2008)

Darn i about fell out of my bed.  I was not expecting a bass that big!!!  Congrats.  That one would have been mounted for sure!


----------



## leo (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats on that hugh Bass, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 16, 2008)

Monster!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!


congrats on a serious trophy!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Echo (Jun 16, 2008)

Hawg!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Javelin (Jun 16, 2008)

Like my son used to call um-----big mamma jammas


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 16, 2008)

congrats on a great fish.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jun 16, 2008)

That bass is equivalent to a 180in buck..Congrats on the monster.


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats a MONSTER!! Bet he pulled good.Congrats!


----------



## biggtruxx (Jun 16, 2008)

did you keep her? or turn her loose?


----------



## mattster (Jun 16, 2008)

man what a hawg!


----------



## TaylorH270 (Jun 16, 2008)

i was fishing on my dad's friend's lake and he told me to throw back what i caught.. it was really hard but i respected his word and threw it back


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 16, 2008)

Daaaannnnggg, Monster! Good job on throwin her back!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 16, 2008)

heckuva big bass, congrats on a fine catch, glad to see you threw her back, that would've been a tough one to toss back but i respect you for that!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! Congrats on a true trophy. I believe I'd have a replica made if I were you.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great catch!!! How about a few more details, like bait, line, etc.?

Sorry you had to return it versus keeping it for a mount but your trophy will be that you honored your word and you will always know the fish is there for perhaps another day.


----------



## kevincox (Jun 16, 2008)

Jasper said:


> Wow! Congrats on a true trophy. I believe I'd have a replica made if I were you.



I'll second that! What did you catch her on?


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 16, 2008)

We call'em HAWGS!

Been in the same situation and had to do the same thing with my biggest bass ever... It ain't easy to watch them swim off like that! 

Nice job on a nice fish!!!  I caught mine on a white buzzbait..


----------



## cj5 buggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Hoss (Jun 16, 2008)

Great catch.  Congrats.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome.Congrats.


----------



## droptine20 (Jun 16, 2008)

awesome mann.what did u catch him on


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 16, 2008)

Catch of a lifetime.  I would take the picture to a taxidermist and have them create a mount for you.


----------



## short stop (Jun 16, 2008)

Whata Fish !!! 
       Been in them shoes   ---  I fish a lake  that  I can keep  every dink  but gotta  let the  good un s  go  .   Catch a  8-10  lb fish  evry yr   from it  .  Be  hard to turn 14  lb s of hawg loose  -- real hard  
  get that replica     and shoew us another pic .


----------



## whitetails#1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice booyah!! super fish!! From tallapoosa and never heard of a fish that big comin out of haralson co super catch nice job


----------



## caught (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats A Hoss!


----------



## TaylorH270 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I caught it on 12 lb test and a lime green buzz bait


----------



## Gadget (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome Bass!! A HOSS


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 16, 2008)

Good googly moogly.

That's a big fish.  


Between the size of your head, and the size of the fish's mouth, you could wear that bass as a hat.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 16, 2008)

Green buzzbait $7.00, fishing rig $49.95, honoring your word PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## nc dawg (Jun 16, 2008)

nice catch kid thats a biggin


----------



## nc dawg (Jun 16, 2008)

nc dawg said:


> nice catch kid thats a biggin


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jun 17, 2008)

You're a very honorable young man.  That is priceless.


----------



## ryano (Jun 17, 2008)

TaylorH270 said:


> Caught this hoss at a private lake in Haralson county, he weighed in at 14.2 lbs. One of the best days i have ever had on the water!!



man you should have got measurements and had a replica done! 

awesome fish!   gonna be hard to top that for sure


----------



## arrow2 (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a nice one for sure. Hope ya took the measurments. It would look good in fiberglass.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jun 17, 2008)

great catch young man!!


----------



## JoshWalthour (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow!!!   Nice fish!!!  I wish there were some of those in the lake I go to!!!


----------



## BuckFever101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a once in a lifetime fish even for down here in florida, congrats.


----------



## WSB (Jun 23, 2008)

Great fish man, congrats! I bet it was hard turning that monster back.


----------



## JW2 (Jun 23, 2008)

It would have made me sick to throw that monster back! Congrats!


----------



## country boy (Jun 30, 2008)

man what a hawg, congrats


----------



## seeker (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice job,  One day I would like to catch one over ten pounds.


----------



## boogaman (Jul 1, 2008)

if i cant keep it, i assume not catch it, i'm a fat boy, i like to eat. just kiddin my biggest was 9lbs 4oz and i let her go out of respect too. i know how you feel. GOOD JOB!


----------



## WarrenCo (Jul 1, 2008)

now thats a big bass!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 2, 2008)

Schweet lunker there! I'm glad you got a picture of 'er!


----------



## JFKFLA (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats a really nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## mdhall (Jul 3, 2008)

I would beat who ever cut my head off in that picture, that's heartbreaking


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 3, 2008)

Amazing fish! Congrats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that is one pig of a fish, congrats on the catch and release, but you really do need to have a mount made for that once in a life time catch.


----------



## ray97303 (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats! I wasn't expecting a fish this big!


----------



## bassboy08 (Jul 4, 2008)

i would have measured him and took the nmeasurements to a taxidermist


----------



## dbwilkey (Sep 11, 2008)

we call 'um hawgs 'round here


----------



## slingshot86 (Sep 12, 2008)

500 lime green buzzbaits sold this weekend!! Bet it felt good to watch her swim away,though!


----------



## slimbo (Sep 12, 2008)

The only thing I dont like about this story is that you said its the biggest fish you will ever catch.  What?  Are you gonna quit?  Keep goin, you might catch an 18 pounder.  Who knows?


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, that is a TOAD for sure. Great job young man.


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 12, 2008)

Even though you turned him loose, you'll never forget that day.


----------

